# updated with new scan legs were closed at 21 week, another scan 2morro excited again



## rachlou

21 weeks scan didn't reveal gender will i find out 2morro xx
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 44


----------



## hylokitty321

Looks Girly
When do u find out?

wishing u a healthy pregnancy !


----------



## rachlou

Im 20 weeks in a week and half havent actually received my scan date but didnt get my 12 week 1 either had to ask midwife for date, and i am seeing her 2morro so will hopefully get it then x


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm guessing :pink: good luck hun!


----------



## bluelilly72

Girl


----------



## caleblake

it looks girly to me xxx


----------



## rachlou

Really hope so would love a girl xx


----------



## caleblake

me too :)


----------



## hylokitty321

Hope u get to hear girl !


----------



## capegirl7

Girl!


----------



## lucky_star

Girl


----------



## rachlou

Any last guesses having my scan on monday afternoon xx


----------



## Lashes85

Im giving a slight boy lean, can see a bump on top of the nub xx


----------



## daviess3

Girl


----------



## Cloe

:pink:


----------



## cooch

I'm going for girl too, based on the shape of the skull.


----------



## Moolia

Girl x


----------



## MariposaTam

Boy...no concrete reason...good luck!


----------



## monkers1984

I think girl x


----------



## darcie

Boy x


----------



## Moolia

What was the result?! :)


----------



## rachlou

Still team yellow a little guted not to no but there u go obviously shy lol


----------



## rachlou

Any one no how to upload from phone x


----------



## wanabe mum

I just went to advanced reply and attached a photo frm my album


----------



## rachlou

Another scan 2morro fingers crossed we can see xx will update


----------



## Moolia

rachlou said:


> Another scan 2morro fingers crossed we can see xx will update

I have one tomorrow too and I'm also hoping girl! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## SavedOne21

I'm new to the skull theory, but I think girl. Results?! :)


----------



## Moolia

rachlou said:


> Another scan 2morro fingers crossed we can see xx will update

So did you find out? Hope things went well at your scan x


----------



## rachlou

Got the wrong day am on way now lol x


----------



## rachlou

Shes a little baby girl xx


----------



## Cloe

rachlou said:


> Shes a little baby girl xx

Great!!! Congratulations!!! Are you happy? :)


----------



## rachlou

Over the moon always dreamed of a little girl xx


----------



## Cloe

rachlou said:


> Over the moon always dreamed of a little girl xx

That's wonderful!!! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## onceisenough1

Congrats


----------



## Moolia

rachlou said:


> Shes a little baby girl xx

Congratulations! :) Great news! I guess we both got our little girls!! :) x


----------



## sfish

Congratulations xx


----------



## MariposaTam

Congratulations!! So exciting :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :pink:


----------

